# idea for the farms to make some money



## biggest big boy (Mar 24, 2021)

make the political retard boards supporters only. you can look at it and get really angy but you can't post unless you give josh 20 bucks of whatever shitcoin

it's very uncomfortable to have a schizo rant and not be able to say it. that's why they yell at bustops. 

i'm gay btw


----------



## Null (Mar 24, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> i'm gay btw


agree


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 24, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> make the political retard boards supporters only. you can look at it and get really angy but you can't post unless you give josh 20 bucks of whatever shitcoin
> 
> it's very uncomfortable to have a schizo rant and not be able to say it. that's why they yell at bustops.
> 
> i'm gay btw



This would work better with all video game / star wars / marvel threads, these fags are much better at consooming than political fags. Get the 5000 pages long star wars thread behind a paywall and see the shekels flow


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 24, 2021)

>not collective Onlyfans account for forum users to donate pictures of their assholes

I do not approve.


----------



## biggest big boy (Mar 24, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> >not collective Onlyfans account for forum users to donate pictures of their assholes
> 
> I do not approve.


that could be good. i'd start sending the pics to josh now to give him a head start legal@kiwifarms.net


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 24, 2021)

We should sell drugs.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Mar 24, 2021)

1. Teach Null to draw antifa supporting furry porn
2. Open a patreon where Null can sell the previously mentioned furry porn
3. ?
4. Profit.

Alternatively, become a troon complimenting site:
1. Ask troons to upload photos of themselves
2. Users will begin complimenting their looks for a price
3. ?
4. Profit.


----------



## Sperghetti (Mar 24, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> We should sell drugs.


I was going to suggest a bake sale, but I think we could do both simultaneously.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Mar 24, 2021)

Donate BAT today and get Null some borsch


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Mar 24, 2021)

I say we start a ranch to both make fun of the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch and funnel the profits to Null to keep the site running. For added spite we can call it the Kiwi Orchards as a fuck you to Russel Greer.


----------



## BayView (Mar 24, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> I was going to suggest a bake sale, but I think we could do both simultaneously.


we could sell weed first, then sell cookies later to sate their hunger


----------



## I am vomit (Mar 24, 2021)

BayView said:


> we could sell weed first, then sell cookies later to sate their hunger



Cut out the middle man and sell weed cookies.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 24, 2021)

EggNazi said:


> Cut out the middle man and sell weed cookies.


 Sell decently priced weed cookies, huge upcharge on the milk.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 24, 2021)

We make Josh sit in a bathtub and sell the water.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 24, 2021)

Better idea: literally buy a farm and offer True & Honest Fan benefits to anyone who is willing to pick potatoes for, say, 7 or 8 weeks without compensation. Who could turn that opportunity down?


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 24, 2021)

Moon's Moonshine


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 24, 2021)

Null should become a vending machine.


----------



## Maskull (Mar 24, 2021)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> We make Josh sit in a bathtub and sell the water.


I don't think Null can fit in a bathtub anymore.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Mar 24, 2021)

Lease out a sub forum for like $250 a month

so someone can have their own slice of rented Kiwi Farms


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 24, 2021)

Extort doxing victims.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Mar 24, 2021)

If not for the payment processor shit I would deadass suggest a Something Awful-esque registration fee, which could be waived if a prospective user contacted the staff and verified they were a person-of-interest or otherwise were bringing a materially valuable contribution.  The SA 10bux shit was instituted due to the site being swamped with sockpuppets rather than as a serious revenue stream, after all.


----------



## BayView (Mar 24, 2021)

Buy 14 Blanchland Court and turn into a CWC muesum. Weens would pay out their ass to have a chance to visit it.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Mar 24, 2021)

Do what SA does, and allow users to pay $10 (in BAT maybe?) to change the avatar of any user of your choice for a week. Could be even longer.


----------



## Cake Farts (Mar 24, 2021)

Official Kiwi Farms dilators for trannies and jannies


----------



## Tookie (Mar 25, 2021)

Null should get into day trading.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Mar 26, 2021)

This is not my idea but I encountered it on another forum I was shitposting for few years. Idea is simple - because server can handle some sort of "mining" it can distribute BTC shekels as low as 0.00040 mBTC per user. Each user receive their part as "Right Fund" distributed among every fucking shitposter here but nothing comes for free. Every shitposting user who accumulate anything more than 4.000 mBTC is taxed for 0.002 mBTC. You may call it "tax for hoarding".

*Okay, but what I can do with these money?*
The easiest method to screw users up is though betting. You may bet everything and every user can create his own bet. Let's say you want to bet "DSP will lose house this year". You create bet with "Yeas" and "Nays" and set the end date when the betting is halted and funds are distributed among users who bet right.

*Can I deposit my BTC shekels from my wallet?*
Sure, but the minimum deposit is 0.300 mBTC.

*Can I withdraw my money?*
Of course you can silly! If you didn't lost everything on betting you can withdraw Your precious invisible money but the least amount for withdrawal is 1.000 mBTC and is taxed for 0.300 mBTC.

*Can I transfer my money to another user?*
Yes. You can even pay them for creating as funny/wise/dumb post by simply clicking next to their post "Donate 0.002 mBTC" (the lowest amount for donation).

*Are my money safe?*
Duh? This forum is run by BTC evangelist Null who encourage folks to buy invisible money. The amount of stored BTC shekels should be widely known and in public view. The taxed moneys go for drugs, hookers and what's left for running this site.

*Is this shit legal?*
Duh? You can't gamble for real money in EU but nothing is stopping for gambling with invisible money (BTC, Monero, LTC you name it). I don't know US regulations but Null wants to move from there so I see no reason to back this with some legislature. Also, I don't care for Biden losers.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 26, 2021)

this is a fantastic idea.

eta: thanks for the gold, stranger


----------



## AMERICA (Mar 26, 2021)

Sounds fun. I'm ready to lose all my fake money, let's do this.


----------



## lottalove (Mar 26, 2021)

So not the Church of Kiwi, but the Bank Of Kiwi then. Why not!


----------



## Null (Mar 26, 2021)

It'd be a fun idea if I ever made an on-site currency but after the hack I'm not confident in doing so.


----------



## The Real SVP (Mar 26, 2021)

The ability to cash out would get you in trouble with all sorts of laws and regulations. Payment processing, money laundering, gambling, even banking.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Mar 26, 2021)

The Real SVP said:


> The ability to cash out would get you in trouble with all sorts of laws and regulations. Payment processing, money laundering, gambling, even banking.


Wallet isn't your bank... and we are talking about 5-50 US *CENTS *of "savings".



Null said:


> It'd be a fun idea if I ever made an on-site currency but after the hack I'm not confident in doing so.


So you chicken-out?


----------



## Gone Ham (Mar 26, 2021)

The feds already hate Null enough, adding fucking crypto betting onto this hellsite would just attract even more glowies


----------



## karz (Mar 26, 2021)

No. Gambling theoretical digital currency will bring unwanted attention to the site.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Mar 29, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Better idea: literally buy a farm and offer True & Honest Fan benefits to anyone who is willing to pick potatoes for, say, 7 or 8 weeks without compensation. Who could turn that opportunity down?


You horning in on my action there?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 4, 2021)

Josh learns to draw, then makes a deviantart account where he takes commissions for vore and neko shota.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Apr 7, 2021)

karz said:


> No. Gambling theoretical digital currency will bring unwanted attention to the site.


I already post here though


----------

